# Bike Suggestions for Wife - (newbie)



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

My wife wants to start riding with me. I'm a hobbyist, huffing 50-60miles a week on a Bianchi Nirone but the plan is for me to pull our 2 1/2 yo in the buggy while she gets a hang of the road thing.

She has ridden a Trek WSD 2.3 and has looked at some Giant Fitness bikes. She is a little wary of the road bars and is considering getting a flat bar put on one of the road bikes. This bike will primarily be used on dedicated bike paths.

Others under consideration - Specialized Dolce, Bianchi Silvia and Giant.

She has yet to ride the Giant FCR W but she is concerned that she won't be able to keep up with me due to its mountain bikish size. What are your thought?

The TCR W might fit the bill but I really want the bike to be able to absorb as much as possible. I'm not familiar with the Giant Composite system - anyone have comments on its road feel? She is athletic but a jarring ride will end my hopes of her enjoying this with me.

I guess we could get her a fitness bike and I could get one as well. Any thoughts would be appreciated. We're off to browse.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

The carbon seat stays on those bikes should help with road noise. I owned an alu tri bike, and will never own one again. If your wife isn't under about 5'4" you could look at the Felt Z35, which is full carbon for the same cost as the Trek 2.3.

I can tell you that a couple of years ago I was in a bike clinic. Guy and his wife were two signed up. It was obvious she was a newbie & she was on a 'fitness' bike, I think the only person on that type of bike. It wasn't a true flat-bar road bike, looked heaver. She was ****ing miserable. One day we were doing hill repeats and I saw her on the side of the road, she'd quit. And I never saw her again after that.

One thing you should be sure to mention to her is that the road bars give you several hand positions, the flat bar one.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

We're in the same boat. My wife doesn't like the head-down position of most bikes, so she was looking at so-called "comfort" bikes. They were pretty heavy, more so than my mtn bike, and I thought she wouldn't be happy given her fitness level (which is zero) and I don't want her to get frustrated and quit, especially in light of the fact that I'm in much better condition, and will probably out ride her even if I have my mtn bike and the kid in the trailer.


----------



## THATmanMANNY (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm not shopping for my wife. I am still young haha. And lets keep it that way haha.

But I am shopping for 1) my gf and 2) a friend girl

I know how to size myself up for bikes but they are too lazy to go to the shop or measure themselves out. My gf is 5'-7" and my friend girl is around 5'-6". I know it's based on inseam but generally...

What size bikes should they be riding if they are looking at women specific bikes?

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

sooofreshsoooclean said:


> I'm not shopping for my wife. I am still young haha. And lets keep it that way haha.
> 
> But I am shopping for 1) my gf and 2) a friend girl
> 
> ...


Depending on their inseam measurements I would guess 51cm or 53cm.


----------

